
Fingerprinting Web Application Platforms by Variations in PNG Implementations [pdf] - caglarsayin
https://github.com/isislovecruft/library/blob/master/computer%20science%20theory/Fingerprinting%20Web%20Application%20Platforms%20by%20Variations%20in%20PNG%20Implementations%20%282015%29%20-%20Bongard.pdf
======
trishume
You can do a similar thing with valid PNG files by using the gamma attribute:
[http://thume.ca/projects/2012/11/14/magic-png-
files/](http://thume.ca/projects/2012/11/14/magic-png-files/)

I reverse engineered this technique a few years ago, it doesn't look as good
but it never crashes anything and it has some very useful splits. For example
the thumbnailing servers on most sites produce one version but then clicking
the thumbnail will show a totally different image in the browser.

------
codezero
Interesting paper. The end result wasn't very comprehensive though, or am I
missing something?

